

Ask HN: Movies that changed your perspective for the better? - omeid2


======
Red_Tarsius
When I was a little kid, I watched _Pirates of Silicon Valley_ (1999) a
bajillion times. Great soundtrack – love the _In a Gadda da Vida_ scene –,
editing and overall mood. That movie might be the cause for my obsession with
all things HN.

Although _No Time_ from _The Guess Who_ still makes me extremely anxious.

------
sk2code
"The Shawshank Redemption" \- No matter how tough life gets never lose HOPE.
Focus !! Plan ahead and keep working towards your Goal.

------
quickpost
_Castaway_. Reinforces notions of self reliance, practice makes perfect, the
need for companionship (whatever the source), determination, and healthy
eating habits!

I love the image of Tom Hanks when he's turned into the lean and mean
"Islander / Survivor" and is spear fishing for survival. Badass image and I
plan to post that image in my "snack cabinet", so I have to look at it every
time I'm tempted to snack mindlessly.

------
davidw
Star Wars! Spent tons of time happily playing with Star Wars toys as a kid.
Definitely made my life better.

------
japhyr
_Touching the Void_ is the story of Joe Simpson's epic climb on Siula Grande
with Simon Yates.

They summited the 20,000+ foot mountain in the Andes, but Joe fell just below
the summit and broke his leg. Simon could have climbed down alone to "get
help", but he chose to try and get his partner down. I won't give away any
more; Joe survived in one of the most epic survival stories ever.

The movie is based on a book, and it's really well done. This story makes me
stronger in the mountains, because every time I start to complain about how
hard or miserable something is, I realize things could be much, much worse. If
I ever do have an epic of my own, I'm pretty sure I'll handle it better for
being aware of Joe's story.

------
redmaverick
"Jiro Dreams of Sushi" \- Jiro is the John Carmack equivalent of cooking.
Fascinating look into the life of someone who is utterly dedicated to his
passion and life's work.

"The Aviator" \- How far one can go when one is utterly determined to make
things happen despite the obstacles, the naysayers and public ridicule.

------
jMyles
Big Fish. Imagine how you'll live if you discover the exact moment and
circumstances of your eventual death.

~~~
jason_slack
I liked this movie too!

------
shortoncash
\- "The Money Masters" by Bill Still, which is about the history of the
Federal Reserve.

\- "America: Freedom to Fascism", which goes into the history of the IRS and
the Federal Reserve.

These were just incredible, detailed films.

------
partisan
What Dreams May Come - After dying in a car crash a man searches the afterlife
for his wife.

It's something I think back to when I find myself surrounded by fear of
circumstance.

------
jason_slack
The King of California (the fact you can believe in something and not let
obstacles get in the way.)

Indie Game: The Movie

The Revenge Of The Electric Car

just to name a few...

~~~
re_todd
The King California was great, one of my fav. low-budget movies. It's too bad
noone I know has ever heard of it.

------
archagon
Man on Wire gave me an amazing "think big, think crazy" feeling.

------
brudgers
_Monty Python and The Holy Grail_.

------
DanBC
Baraka

